# Imodium ?????



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

I'm off on holiday tuesday,my sheltie who is over 13 gets the runs when we go away,has anybody given their dogs Imodium ? or Pepto bismol ? Was thinking i should take something with me just incase.If you have what dosage did you use ?


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

Michele I got this stuff from the vet for Rocky when he has diahorrea, we have no idea why he seems to get a bout of diahorrea but this stuff works a treat. The vet and me have looked back at the dates when Rocky has been unwell with diahorrea/mucus and it has always been on the second week of Tonys trips working away.

Support of the natural intestinal balance in dogs. Contains probiotics and montmorillonite, a natural binding agent This product may also be helpful for your dog during stressful events such as travelling, visits to the veterinary clinic, or weaning of puppies.

Canikur® Pro specially formulated for dogs, contains three ingredients including both probiotics and prebiotics, that work together to support your dog's gut function;

BioMos®-C – a prebiotic unique to Canikur® Pro, which works to help give the good bacteria in the gut every chance to flourish. Probiotic – helps repopulate the good bacteria in the gutMontmorillonite – a highly porous and absorbant clay material. Montmorillonite has the ability to aborb toxins and pathogens, including viruses and has been shown to be 20 times more effective than kaolin at absorbing reovirus.Contains a strain of probiotic bacteria which is naturally present in the healthy gut. Also contains Bio-Mos-C (prebiotic), which supports the growth of beneficial bacteria. Most dogs love the tasty meat flavour and will eat the paste straight from the syringe. 

Canikur® Pro can be given alongside any prescription medicines that your vet may recommend. 

It is maybe worth asking about. I cannot help you with imodium dosages sorry


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

I have used both at my vets suggestion. Every dog I have tried to give pepto to hated the taste so I got the chewables and fed it to her in a piece of bread. That worked for me. I would give my 30lb dog 1/2 chewable tablet. I gave my late Chi, Little Lady, Imodium at my vets suggestion. I filled the smallest syringe (I think 5 cc's) for her dose. She was 3.5 LBS. I would call the vet and ask what the proper dosage is though.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

rocky scotland said:


> Michele I got this stuff from the vet for Rocky when he has diahorrea, we have no idea why he seems to get a bout of diahorrea but this stuff works a treat. The vet and me have looked back at the dates when Rocky has been unwell with diahorrea/mucus and it has always been on the second week of Tonys trips working away.
> 
> Support of the natural intestinal balance in dogs. Contains probiotics and montmorillonite, a natural binding agent This product may also be helpful for your dog during stressful events such as travelling, visits to the veterinary clinic, or weaning of puppies.
> 
> ...


Oh thanks for that,i'm going to ask my vet about this one,as Simba has a weak stomach as he gets older


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

Not given that Michele but I have bought proper tablets for the runs in pets at home. They did the trick.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Thanks for your advice everybody


----------



## Guess (Sep 23, 2009)

We always gave our Shepherds Imodium for their oh so sensitive stomachs!! It worked for us. We also ran into the issue with them not liking pepto bismal, but if you have a syringe you could always do that as necessary.


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Pepto Bismal ive always found is good for little puppies at a very small amount and our old bulldog family pet was around 13 and we gave him immodium im not quite sure how much though so definately ask a vet  Good luck and feel better soon Simba! x


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

DO NOT GIVE IMMODIUM!!!!!!!! i gave it to ninja a couple mnths ago when crap was literally spraying out his bum without his knowledge and it made him puke and made his runs bubbly I gave him half a tab of an immodium and i had to call my vet and they said don't do that ever again lol


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Thanks for that.No i haven't given it to him,he is now booked in at the vets for monday,just hope he's not got anything nasty as he is old


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

just wanted to let you know of my bad experience with immodium it did no good just made him throw up on top of everything  hope your fur pal gets well soon!


----------

